# 1911 saturation



## John2393 (Feb 19, 2012)

Granted, the 1911 is a great gun, but how come 95% of the magazines I pick up highlights some new 1911, are magazine editors hard up for topics? 

Yeah I got it, Wilson combat, nighthawk customs, les baer arere great. Kimber, Springfield, and colt are cool too. But aside from crummy metallurgy, or lack of firing pin safety, even beveled edges, its the same damned guns. 

I like them, but seriously... A 1911 picture is the same as any other 1911 pic. And a two to four page article in every damned magazine to highlight a reverse plug barrel, or a tactical rail is a bit redundant. 

How about a two page article on an H&K P30, or an FN, or even a glock 30 full auto, a beretta full auto, or how to shoot a big bore revolver properly. Hell I would even like to see the proper way to make a beretta 92 "trip fire" 

But nnnnooooo...let's eat up half a magazine because STI made a gussied up 1911 with a compensator or Kimber rounded off a couple Sharp edges. 

Hell the way their made now, 1911s are too tight in the tolerances anyway, they misfeed certain ammo, the wear on the barrel loop holder takes a Beating from the light slide springs, and on and on. I gutted my Taurus pt1911 and took a pic, and sent it to a buddy so he could point out the parts that made my gun worth 750.00 and a les baer worth 2000-3000$. Couldn't find the 1200- 2300.00 parts anywhere. 

Enough with 1911s. They're cool, but not THAT cool.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

it depends on what you read, personally I think most of the gun rags are worthless. I have not renewed my subscriptions. "Combat Handguns" typically has something other than 1911s.

As for your Taurus, I'm still looking for the parts that make it worth $750. I remmeber when they first came out they cost $450ish.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

A 1911 is like baseball, apple pie, and an affection and following that is second to none. I agree, as far back as I can remember it's always been that way with magazines, generation in and generation out. The 1911 rules in that regard and many, many are likewise used as race and competition guns. The 1911 is the King of all pistols and it will remain that way, way past when we are all dead and gone. Whether we like it or not the 1911 is the Elvis of pistols in the good ole U.S. of A.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

John2393 said:


> Granted, the 1911 is a great gun,


I think you pretty much answered yer own question. Be glad there's a choice. I don't like all the guns advertised in the gun rags, but that just means that I don't choose to own one. That being said, every manufacturer can produce a lemon, but none of my 1911's are too tight, and they have fed anything I've offered 'em, and I've never had a barrel link fail either. (if that's what a barrel loop holder is supposed to be).

You certainly don't have to think a Les Baer is worth $2500, and I certainly don't have to think that any Taurus is worth $750.

Isn't personal preference wonderful? :smt1099


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I'ma diehard 1911 lover and think it's basically one of the best pistols made,but I also think the HK USP took it to a new level and that's the only one so far that could replace a 1911 for me.1911s can also be changed many ways to individual preference or to a specific task,not many guns I know of offer that.

On the magazines,they're just rediculous any more.1911s are all over them due to popularity and advertising,good luck getting an honest review of anything that is advertised in it.On the few occasions I might read one they even smooth over a piece of crap and make it sound like a one off exprience.I find it funny every Kimber they test is great,although it's well known they've had reliability and QC issues for years.If I buy 2 gun rags a year it's only for a certain article and that's high.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

The name of the magazine publishing business is called "advertising". We all like 1911s, and many of us like other firearms as well. But the magazines cater to businesses that want to attrack attention, and that often means riding the latest wave of popularity, and also pitching the articles to mass appeal instead of the serious enthusiast.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

1911's are cool ... but so are many other guns.

Here's my Kimber










Top notch gun IMHO

:smt1099


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Using a Taurus to gauge the worth of Les Baers is like using the Chevy Volt as the standard of worth for all hybrid cars. 
Perhaps you should consider reading a different magazine.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

FNISHR said:


> We all like 1911s


No, "we all" don't. I can honestly say that I have never had any desire to own a 1911. Based on the little experience I had with them in the Army I don't care for the feel of them, the looks, the field-stripping process, or anything else. I would rather have my Beretta commercial M9 any day of the week and twice on Sunday.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

A 1911 is like a mouse-trap.

There's always gonna be someone looking to improve on it.

I now have two of the new Ruger 1911's. Never been much of a 1911 fan until I saw and shot the new Ruger. 

One Hell of a good gun for what it sells for.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Hurryin' Hoosier said:


> No, "we all" don't. I can honestly say that I have never had any desire to own a 1911. Based on the little experience I had with them in the Army I don't care for the feel of them, the looks, the field-stripping process, or anything else. I would rather have my Beretta commercial M9 any day of the week and twice on Sunday.


Well, I guess I'm sorry I included you in the term "we". I'll get over it if you will.


----------



## John2393 (Feb 19, 2012)

Now now boys, play nice! lol...

I'm not ragging on 1911's at all, and Overkill, you couldn't be more right about the Taurus thing. I owned a pt92 wayyyy back when and liked it but sold it, on down the road a bit I bought a beretta. I'm surgical with a beretta 92. I'm good enough for a torso placement of all 15 with a Taurus, but I figured I would give them another try, since they claim their quality has improved. With my friends colt commander and double eagle I'm deadeye Dick, with the pt1911, even AFTER I tuned it up it was ok at 20 yards in a torso shot, but for headshot grouping like my redhawk full of 44 specials, no way further out than 10 yards. Even when the range boss shot it. 

So yeah, learned my lesson with Taurus. But I do lllooooovvvee 1911s but next time itlll be Springfield or one of the Kimber custom II lineup or if the gun gods are smiling upon me the day I have the money, maybe a used Sig Saur.

But even after saying that, I am really interested in CZ 90? Or 93? I forget the number but the full size .45 acp. And I would love to know more about witness or tangfolio whatever the parent companys name is of the knock off brand of CZ as there is a nice metal framed 10mm for sale at my local gun shop for like 450-500.00 and I would almost buy it but I had a delta elite and that just isn't enough gun for that high pressure load in my opinion, I have read that the 10mm loads don't pack the same punch that they used to and a lot of 10mm owners are disappointed in the performance. So maybe the 10mm route is one ill leave alone, but I would never find out any real proven info in a magazine when they're all drenched with more 1911 info because Wilson combat made some new grip pattern or nighthawk custom has a new 1911 with a lightweight alloy frame and tac rail...

All I'm saying is ENOUGH already, its a 101 year old gun, almost all handgun enthusiests has or will own at least one in their lifetime. I get it they're cool, like I said, but so is the H&K P30, and I had to go to their site to read about IT. same as witness. That's all, just want to see more about different cool new guns, or maybe different variations of say, five seven ammo, hollow tip "zombie killer" five seven hollow tips...whatever...

Anyways, this soapbox is killing my feet, so ill get off it now.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, it's occurred to me that I might be interested in a P30 sometime. I think a P30L is an appealing firearm, but I haven't had one in my hands yet.

I very much like pistols in general. Some of my friends are into revolvers, but for now my interests focus on semis. 

Having said all that, I don't really find magazine articles very helpful. They're all about what's happening now, and I tend to savor things for a while before buying. That really means I read them off and on, but not consistently.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

FNISHR... Over many years, I've had good luck checking with a local gun shop to fine other shooters who may have what I'm interested in. Quite often you'll end up with a range invite to shoot the gun you're considering buying. I know I've taken many folks out to shoot something of mine. Most always, it's good for the hobby.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes, it is, and it makes a great contribution to the camaraderie that that we so often see in the shooting world.


----------



## ares338 (Feb 5, 2012)

I never wanted one until I shot one. At that point I was hooked now I have one....pretty simple!


----------



## Urban_Redneck (Apr 1, 2012)

The reason 1911's are everywhere, is because 1911's are everywhere. They are everywhere because they are, American, make a big hole, and there is a price strata that most shooters can find a fit. Upward mobility and customization are supported by a huge aftermarket that supports every application and desire from tactical to bullseye to full race, builds. Being an all metal gun, allows talented builders to push the art of custom concealable firepower.

Nothing wrong with polymer pistols, but, after the first model is introduced, all there is to look forward to is the compact version and laser grips.

Just my $0.02


----------



## larryh1108 (Nov 5, 2009)

I also believe you see so much about the 1911 in all the gun rags is to recruit the newest buyers to the addiction. There is no doubt that the 1911 platform is more popular than ever but the newest shooters seem to like them as much as the blocky plastic pistols. The 1911 is, simply, what a pistol is supposed to look like. Is it elegant, sexy, distinctive and tough. It's been around for 100 years with no sign of slowing down. Those of us who are "tired" of reading about these fine pistols have seen or used them for many years. The new shooters are just beginning their love affair for them so I think this trend will go on for many more years.


----------



## John2393 (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah but just to play devils advocate, revolvers have been around longer, and in fact the 1911 just made it second only to the luger for govt contracts. There are like a handful of..45 lugers in existance just because the us wanted the 45 but lugers was slow on the draw for the contract. Where's the mode for berettas? How about the articles on those? 

I'm just being a pain to make my point. 

That's a nice piece BTW.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

It is indeed a nice piece.


----------

